# Anyone know a good vivarium gallery?



## wonder woman (Oct 30, 2003)

Does anyone know of a good website with lots of pictures of vivariums, etc. (particularly ones that would house slider (pond) turtles AND fish? 
I'm looking more for what MOST hobbiests have set up, and NOT the megabucks, to die for, but 5 hours a day to maintain setups like they have on sites like those of the Aquarium Design Group (not meant in a negative way Jeff & co., I just want something cheaper and simpler!)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## Kris (Feb 27, 2004)

i am looking for something similar, let me know if you find one!
i think the best thing is to look at people's posts...although, i still hate my set-up!
good luck...


----------

